# Tren E, Masteron, Testosterone Phenylpropionate



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Whats up UG?

Been a hot minute since I've been active with the forums, but I'm back and thirsty for some solid and credible information anyone has to point my way. As per the title, I'm looking to start my 3rd cycle with Tren E, Masteron, and TPP. A potential oral would be Winstrol mid cycle for 4 weeks. Ancillaries include exemestane or arimidex .5mg ED. PCT would be Clomid 100/100/50/50 and Nolvadex 40/40/20/20. 

I haven't listed doses for any of the intramuscular and oral hormones because I'm still researching. Reaching out to any Vets/members who have credible sources and links that I should be aware of. Ive been scouring the site, but have had little luck.

Thanks all and happy gains!

-GS


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Personal experience is something I'd like to read as well! I'm here to learn from you guys!!


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2015)

Have you run tren before? Can you detail your first 2 cycles for us? Everything else seems good but I'd be dubious about doing tren already, from what I've gathered it's the most extreme AAS in terms of sides. Maybe hold off on that and test out some other compounds first.


----------



## don draco (Jan 15, 2015)

I personally don't see the point of running mast & winny together.  Their physique-enhancing effects are too similar to justify the use of both concurrently.  Both are going to give you the dry, hard look that you're looking for.  So imo, just stick with the mast and drop the winny.  Further, you don't want the joint problems that winny will bring.. especially in this kind of cycle.  Consider throwing in var for ~6-8 weeks at 75-100mg/day on the tail end of the cycle instead.        

Also, unless you have experience with tren already and you know you won't need it, try to get your hands on some caber. 

As far as dosages go.. that's ultimately up to you.  Some people prefer high test/low tren, low test/high tren, equal test/equal tren.. it comes down to preference. But if this is your first time using tren, consider starting low (~200mg/wk), gradually increasing as the cycle progresses.  Or, you can roll the dice and start higher -- just be ready to accept any sides you may experience.  Keep in mind that if you use this approach, you won't be able to bail as quickly as you could with Tren A.  You'll have to ride it out until the tren E clears. 

Also, know that you won't need much tren to see great results.  A lot of people go overboard with their dosages to compensate for poor diet/training methods, but usually don't have much to show for it in the end.  If your diet and training are in check, this cycle will completely transform your physique. So do what you can to make the most of it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2015)

i loved this cycle..I would add a oral


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 15, 2015)

don draco said:


> I personally don't see the point of running mast & winny together.  Their physique-enhancing effects are too similar to justify the use of both concurrently.  Both are going to give you the dry, hard look that you're looking for.  So imo, just stick with the mast and drop the winny.  Further, you don't want the joint problems that winny will bring.. especially in this kind of cycle.  Consider throwing in var for ~6-8 weeks at 75-100mg/day on the tail end of the cycle instead.
> 
> Also, unless you have experience with tren already and you know you won't need it, try to get your hands on some caber.
> 
> ...



I dont agree with the mast and winny statement. Mast will not shed water like winny will. I have ran them together and I definitely have noticed the difference when I added the winny. Striations came out like crazy. Ylu really do have to be fairly lean to get the most visual effects from either one of those. Also I have ran winny at 400mg a week for 10 months straight and never once had any joint pain. I believe the joint pain occurs in certain people but not others just like any other side effect.

And i have never ran caber or prami on any cycle. Ive ran tren at 2g a week as well and never had a prolactin issue. 

Still love ya don


----------



## don draco (Jan 15, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont agree with the mast and winny statement. Mast will not shed water like winny will. I have ran them together and I definitely have noticed the difference when I added the winny. Striations came out like crazy. Ylu really do have to be fairly lean to get the most visual effects from either one of those. Also I have ran winny at 400mg a week for 10 months straight and never once had any joint pain. I believe the joint pain occurs in certain people but not others just like any other side effect.
> 
> And i have never ran caber or prami on any cycle. Ive ran tren at 2g a week as well and never had a prolactin issue.
> 
> Still love ya don



Using winny did dry me out a bit more, but the difference it made alongside the mast wasn't too noticeable to me.  I dropped it after a few weeks and added var, which I enjoyed much more.  However, I'll be running this cycle again soon.. so maybe I'll give the winny another shot 

I know some people don't have prolactin issues from 19-nors, but I still think it's a good idea to have some caber on hand if it's your first time using one.  I personally had prolactin issues with both tren & deca, despite the fact that my E2 was blasted.  OP may or may not need it, but it's best to be prepared.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 15, 2015)

I have ran two previous cycles, my last ending on October first of 14'. My first cycle was 12 weeks of Testosterone Cypionate (Watson) 500mg :32 (2): stacked with Anavar at 60mg daily. My second cycle was TPP at 500mg for a couple weeks and bumped it up to 700mg mid cycle, Npp for 6 weeks at 400mg. I disliked the sides from NPP and did'nt want to experience the Deca dick while not having caber on hand. I also stacked Winstrol with this cycle on week six and felt great. 

I think I could handle Tren. Just am mentally preparing for the sides.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 16, 2015)

Test, mast, and tren always go great...

This is why tri blends are so appealing to many...

Winstrol will certainly help dry u up as cs said...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I have ran two previous cycles, my last ending on October first of 14'. My first cycle was 12 weeks of Testosterone Cypionate (Watson) 500mg :32 (2): stacked with Anavar at 60mg daily. My second cycle was TPP at 500mg for a couple weeks and bumped it up to 700mg mid cycle, Npp for 6 weeks at 400mg. I disliked the sides from NPP and did'nt want to experience the Deca dick while not having caber on hand. I also stacked Winstrol with this cycle on week six and felt great.
> 
> I think I could handle Tren. Just am mentally preparing for the sides.



There is no such thing as deca dick


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 16, 2015)

Any of you guys have the best result with a specific dose with Tren/Test/Mast? Ive heard so many variations of running them either together evenly, Test high, or Tren high. Nothing has been clear on that side to me yet.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Any of you guys have the best result with a specific dose with Tren/Test/Mast? Ive heard so many variations of running them either together evenly, Test high, or Tren high. Nothing has been clear on that side to me yet.



There is no specific dosages. You will have to play with the ratios yourself to figure out which one you respond best to. I can give you baseline dosing though (lowest dose you want to run with each)

Test e =100 for trt 500 cycle
Tren e = 400
Mast e = 150 for trt 400 cycle
Mast p = 300

The thing with mast is there is no real correct dosage. I consider it icing on the cake. Its a great addition but not a staple. You can run mast from 150 on trt to 2g on cycle if you wanted to. It has the most minimal sides out of all the designer products in my opinion...hell ive never once had a side from mast. 

Experience teaches, listen to your body and stand in front of mirrors..you will learn


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 16, 2015)

KISS.

Tren and Test only.

12 week minimum. 
Test Cyp or E at 600mg
Tren E at 400mg

Then PCT.

If you were competing, you still wouldn't do the original idea.

Bulking is for test and Deca and possibly EQ.

In precontest, tren and Masteron are used. Test is kept low and eventually phased out/turn to TNE upon competition time (water and fullness, much like how GH is dropped days before a contest).


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2015)

I've done great with high tren/low test


----------



## Paolos (Jan 16, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Any of you guys have the best result with a specific dose with Tren/Test/Mast? Ive heard so many variations of running them either together evenly, Test high, or Tren high. Nothing has been clear on that side to me yet.



You better have a thirsty wife or girlfriend on that combo...I recently finished Tren-A + Test-P @ 100mg eod and Mast-P @ 150mg eod.
My PP was like a piece of forged bronze all the time! The slightest stimulus would bring it to life.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 16, 2015)

I like the Test Tren Mast Combo. Makes me feel like king of the world.  If you're going to run Test P you might as well run Tren A if you do happen to experience adverse sides it will clear more quickly.  Maybe it's just me but I like keeping my Esters similar. It is easier for my to stay on a consistent pinning schedule


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2015)

One of the best cycles i ever ran was Test P/Tran A/Mast P  100mg each EOD.  

You have to be somewhat lean already to really reap the benefits from Mast IMO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

man hit them long esters...Shit i had a great time...This cycle is summer time material..This is when the bitch are ganna beg for to to stick it in their ass..get ass cycle is is what they should call this cycle


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 16, 2015)

The only thing is that I had major problems with Test Propionate injections. I would get the test flu, sweat at night, feel like puking the following day, not able to eat... It was ****ing horrible. I dont know if it was the BA with the Test P or what, but if I happen to get that and it happens again I will have wasted so much money. On the flip side, Phenylpropionate made me feel fine. Weird. 

So If im going to take TPP I should get the Tren A? And likewise Mast P??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> The only thing is that I had major problems with Test Propionate injections. I would get the test flu, sweat at night, feel like puking the following day, not able to eat... It was ****ing horrible. I dont know if it was the BA with the Test P or what, but if I happen to get that and it happens again I will have wasted so much money. On the flip side, Phenylpropionate made me feel fine. Weird.
> 
> So If im going to take TPP I should get the Tren A? And likewise Mast P??



telling u man get some long esters..Simple 2 injections.If shit get wild CUT Back some.I sure as hell wouldnt wanna pin that shit eod..Some guys like injecting ..sick fuks


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> The only thing is that I had major problems with Test Propionate injections. I would get the test flu, sweat at night, feel like puking the following day, not able to eat... It was ****ing horrible. I dont know if it was the BA with the Test P or what, but if I happen to get that and it happens again I will have wasted so much money. On the flip side, Phenylpropionate made me feel fine. Weird.
> 
> So If im going to take TPP I should get the Tren A? And likewise Mast P??




my mentality is that either run all long esthers or run all short esthers.  I personally don't like mixing them.  If it were me, I would run it as Test E/Tren E/Mast E and keep it simple.  Ran that same cycle 2 summers ago and it was bananas!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

I get so tired of hearing the eod bullshit. There isnt a single ester out there that needs to be injected on such a fkd up schedule. Period. M/W/F for every ester of gear. If your doing small amounts of long esters than do Monday/Thursday. 

Short esters are not bad to run with long esters. It really doesnt matter of you mix them or not.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2015)

Cobra your posts in this thread are giving me boners


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cobra your posts in this thread are giving me boners



I am kind of a dick tease


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I am kind of a dick tease



Lmfao dying. thanks guys, really giving me some great info here. Much appreciated.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I get so tired of hearing the eod bullshit. There isnt a single ester out there that needs to be injected on such a fkd up schedule. Period. M/W/F for every ester of gear. If your doing small amounts of long esters than do Monday/Thursday.
> 
> Short esters are not bad to run with long esters. It really doesnt matter of you mix them or not.



Actually I do have one question Cobra, wouldn't rotating days so they always follow the same pattern keep more stable blood levels?
Like... week one would be M-W-F-Sun, then week two would T-Th-Sat and so on?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 17, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> man hit them long esters...Shit i had a great time...This cycle is summer time material..This is when the bitch are ganna beg for to to stick it in their ass..get ass cycle is is what they should call this cycle



 :32 (20): Lmao BB you're killing me. "Get some ass cycle" well i want to cut some of the thickness I have. That deca made me get thick as hell. I lost some of the water weight (15+ lbs), then got a little leaned out. I still have the strength a bit, which I love.


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Definitely have caber. On hand for the tren. Especially if you get pp. Issues from The npp as, tren will do the same. Drop the winny. We're it me I would run var. Also say goodbye to your hair.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Actually I do have one question Cobra, wouldn't rotating days so they always follow the same pattern keep more stable blood levels?
> Like... week one would be M-W-F-Sun, then week two would T-Th-Sat and so on?



This is called splitting hairs. On paper yea it keeps your blood levels more stable but in the real world it doesnt make one bit of difference. 



schultz1 said:


> Definitely have caber. On hand for the tren. Especially if you get pp. Issues from The npp as, tren will do the same. Drop the winny. We're it me I would run var. Also say goodbye to your hair.



Speaking of hair, the hair loss thing is case by case...both sides of my family have mpb...i have ran all the worst cycles for hair loss then ran them at stupid doses...i still have all my hair..shit just wont fall out smh lol


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 18, 2015)

You're fortunate. Masteron. Was tough on my hairline. It was worth it though


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 18, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> You're fortunate. Masteron. Was tough on my hairline. It was worth it though



What were you running the Masteron at schultz?


----------

